# december/jan. meeting



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/pr...d-decide-on-date-and-time&p=422680#post422680

richard found a meeting spot for next year. the owner of pet world said he would host us again.
I think we need to get this club back together.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Joey and Richard, thanks for taking action on this.

I looked that place up from the address you posted on Fish Box. We had a meeting there several years ago, so it would be good to go back. Just to avoid confusion, on Google Maps it is called "Aquatic Paradise", but is definitely the same place.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, will hopefully see every one soon.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

EDIT: RIchard called me and talked to page owner of texas aquatics and said he would host us for the whole year. club members and members to be we need you to pick what day (Sunday or Saturn-day ) and what type you would like to have meeting, and which weekends you want to have it on first, second, third, or last of each month thanks.


----------

